# Grabacion PIC 12C509A de Microchip



## adalberto9 (Abr 27, 2006)

Poseo un pic el 12c509a, estoy usando el programador T20 y uso el ICprog como soft.
Aqui va coloco mi pic en el socalo de 8 pines y lo conecto a la pc, leo el bufer 1 luego en el primer bufer cargo mi programacion y me da los siguientes errores

warning 
valor calibracion del oscilador ausente. 
Desea utilizar el valor del fichero (0000h) en su lugar? 

----respondo que si...luego me envia este otro 

Error programacion de codigo en la direccion 0000h

COMO SOLUCIONO ESTE ERROR, ES MI PRIMER PIC PARA PROGRAMAR Y ME HE ESTANCADO EN ESTE ASUNTO POR DIOS... Y HE ELEGIDO ESTE PIC POR PARECERME BASTANTE BASICO Y COMPLETO... AYUDENME


----------



## roberto moreno (Abr 27, 2006)

Pues si usas un OTP para "empezar" no es una muy buena idea, yo te recomiendo  usar primeramente un micro con memoria flash como el "pobre pero resultón" PIC16F84, el problema que tienes se debe a que este micro que estás usando cuenta con un oscilador interno que debe ser calibrado mediante un valor escrito en la posición 0000h, el programa que escribas debe considerar eso para que no te envíe la advertencia, pero si le dices que usarás el que se toma por default, escribiré ese valor, al escribir el software de programación algo que no estaba en el buffer original, en el momento de la verificación (Comparación entre lo que está en el buffer y lo que grabó en la ROM del PIC) como no coincide te manda no una advertencia si no un error, la bronca es que si hiciste eso tu PIC12C509A ya pasó a mejor vida (OTP= One Time Programmable), por eso la ventaja de un flash que según el datasheet puede realizar 1000 cilos de escritura y borrado.


----------



## akyles (Jun 2, 2006)

Para comenzar, los PICs 12C50X son "Programables una sola vez" y requieren mas corriente para hacerlo.   Tu programador es basicamente un JDM pero no tiene los capacitores necesarios para estabilizar y alcanzar la corriente necesaria para grabar esos tipos de PICs.   Yo he usado el programador que se encuentra en http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl y me ha funcionado sin problemas.


----------

